# monthly expenditure



## Shane_*79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hola

I’ve posted on this forum before and once again thank you for all the replies. I’m still planning to commute from the UK and trying to work out what my monthly expenditure would be.

As I work shifts I’ll be travelling out to Malaga to 2 to 3 times each month and for a period of 4 days. The rest of the time would be in the UK. I’ve already totalled up the cost of flights, long term rent in Malaga and accommodation here in England and have estimated an additional £500 a month for shopping, utilities and occasionally going out in the evenings.
Does this sound about right to you all?

Also were rent is concerned is the preference more for direct debt or cash in hand? 

Is it possible to rent accommodation with bills included? 

Thanks again and Merry Christmas
Shane


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Most of your questions will depend on the landlord you get. Cash in hand is part of the black economy and I wouldn't recommend it although if that is what the landlord insists on and it is the perfect place for you then not much you can do but go for it. It is up to the landlord whether or not they declare the income and pay tax. But if they are on that side of the law, don't expect too much in the way of friendly help from them.

It is quite possible to rent with utilities included but these are becoming less and less. Wifi is almost never included but there are exceptions.

€600 a month, not including rent and utilities, is perfectly ok in my opinion and others on here spend far less than that. So that should be fine. Seems to me you've done your homework quite well so all that is left is give it a try. As you aren't planning on moving here permanently I think you have a good chance of making it a success, and if it doesn't work out well it will have been a great experience. Good luck and keep us posted...


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Thrax is right. You need a decent landlord who will arrange a suitable rent with you with utilities included. We rent out our apartment in Mojacar Playa and long term rents for a good 2 bedroom apartment work out @ €550 per month in rent + whatever electricity is used. We pay the other utilities, water, refuse, public lighting etc.

It would be a very stupid landlord who would not include electricity costs (in the rental) for somebody he does not know.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Shane_*79 said:


> Also where rent is concerned, is the preference more for direct debt or cash in hand?
> Shane


Well if he declares the income he may ask for more rent to cover the tax he will have to pay. So that he still gets the same net amount he would have got.

Of course that is illegal but then I would be very surprised if the rental is 100% legal anyway, many, probably most, are not and never have been., although many owners are not aware of the law, so are blissfully ignorant.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leper said:


> It would be a very stupid landlord who would* not *include electricity costs (in the rental) for somebody he does not know.


Is that *really* what you meant to say?


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

What about transportation costs, do you intend running a car in Spain and/or the UK. Taxi transfers from the airport could blow a big hole in your budget, if required?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Kimnsim said:


> What about transportation costs, do you intend running a car in Spain and/or the UK. Taxi transfers from the airport could blow a big hole in your budget, if required?


The OP wants to rent a place in Malaga capital, if I remember rightly, where having a car to use for just 12 days a month would be more trouble than it's worth. The train fare from the airport is €1.75 each way so that won't make too much of a dent in his €600 per month budget. Oh, and the journey takes just over 10 minutes.


----------

